# what do you think?



## nikkijeannn (Oct 4, 2011)

the tegu we got about 3 or 4 weeks ago is doing great i gave it the week rest of no handling and since ive started handling it its never showed a sign of aggression. but the question is the feeding i heard that the juvis are suppose to eat everyday mine eats everyother day i fill a bowl up with half boiled eggs and the zoo med tegu food with repti calcium and it eats about 1/4 to 1/2 of it do you think my tegu is slowing down for hibernation or you think it just likes this eating scedule cause if i try to feed her everyday it wont eat


----------



## james.w (Oct 4, 2011)

Could definitely be slowing down. I would offer a better diet though. Eggs should be offered maybe once a week if even that often. Get some ground turkey, chicken gizzards/hearts, crickets, roaches, mice/rats of appropriate size, fruits and greens. Dusting everything with calcium powder.


----------



## nikkijeannn (Oct 4, 2011)

i feed her meet it just seems to like the chicken in the zoomed food more than ground turkey though it shows no intrest in insects the only way it would eat fruits is if i squeezed the juice into whatever its eating

i feel like its just being picky now though it might be diffrent after her eating pattern changes


----------

